# Endangered in the wild, trying to keep it up in captivity ;)



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

so far the longest lasting spawn of Paretroplus maculatus - a Madagascarian cichlid species- in my showtank.

these brave fishes manage to keep off 1 Clarias and 9 Synodontis off their spawn, not to mention a lot of other madagascarian cichlids, including 16 speciesmembers.

they're getting better at it:
this particular spawn was made 2,5 days ago.....

they manage to defend the eggs against all catfishes during the night and they don't loose it during feeding times either.

the color is wrong I think (fertilized eggs should be pink, right?), but no fungus and their behaviour is getting better. not so very dumb anymore




































it's the male guarding the eggs. his female I can recognise; she's got a wee bit less tail than him and a different shading on the body; broad dark bars.
only at the moment, cause once they join the shoal, they turn into regular mode and they all look the same then.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Great photos! The colour does look off, but that may because of the lighting you used to take the picture. Have they given up on the spawn yet?


----------

